# Blowing Smoke Around the Smoker. forum



## ristau5741 (Dec 7, 2017)

*since when did the * *'Blowing Smoke Around the Smoker' forum become publicly readable without login? Thought that used to be reading for members only.  policy change? or maybe a glitch when the forums were upgraded?*


----------



## motocrash (Dec 7, 2017)

To my knowledge everything is readable by non members.I send links to friends and they never tell me any different...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 7, 2017)

Blowing Smoke always used to be private--for signed in members only.  Wasn't aware that had changed.
Gary


----------



## ristau5741 (Dec 8, 2017)

came across the issue recently,  my laptop crashed, when I got my loaner, i was visiting the site, reading that forum, went to post something, and was prompted for login. Thought that was really weird, because I had never seen that forum when not logged in.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 8, 2017)

We'll have to get Brian's take on this.. I was not aware that it was intended to be private or that it was set up this way in the old forum, of course, to say I'm aware of everything would be misconstruing my abilities:D


----------

